# Immigration rules/laws etc



## Celebthôl (May 2, 2003)

I have been looking up on how to Immigrate to America, namely USA but i have been unable so far to find anything on the internet to define the requirements, please can you help if you know of anywhere to find out or know off hand what is required for an English resident to immigrate to America, i would be highly appreciative of anything you can bring up  thanx

Thôl


----------



## Feanorian (May 3, 2003)

http://www.immigrationsupplies.com/?source=overture

Here you go this looks like the place. Let me know how it goes!


----------



## Rangerdave (May 3, 2003)

I would contact this office. I feel sure that they can point you in the proper direction.

US Embasy, London
24 Grosvenor Square
London, W1A 1AE
United Kingdom

Phone Switchboard: [44] (0)20 7499-9000
Visa Information Line: 09068-200-290 (24 hour)


I hope this helps
RD


----------



## Celebthôl (May 3, 2003)

Thanx to both of you, im going over your link now Feanorian, and ill write a letter during the weekend thanx RD


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 3, 2003)

I'm sure you and Wonks could just switch identities, Thol! 

But seriously, good luck.


----------



## Celebthôl (May 3, 2003)

oh the thought had crossed my mind 

thanx a lot, i apparently qualify to apply for a green card and a visa...though i doubt i would get them


----------



## Feanorian (May 3, 2003)

Alot of people get in, especially from our beloved ally Great Britain. What do you plan on coming over here for?? Work, school, etc? I am sure some people here would be willing to help you out in some way or another, keep us posted.


----------



## Celebthôl (May 4, 2003)

I wanted to move there because i love America more than England and i want to be with Oren  but it is also to work possibly as a lawyer if i get the law degree from University.

Thanks a lot for your support it means a lot


----------



## Idril (May 4, 2003)

You could also try for sponsorship - if you have a relative there.
There is also the the 'Green Card' lottery - I haven't got any info on it - but I'm sure if you do a search on the net - you'll find out about it. Every year they let in a certain amount of people this way. If I come across anything I'll post it for you.

To practice law in the US, you will need a US law degree or a degree from here and do some sort of top up over there to qualify to practice there. Easiest would be to study there, but it costs mega bucks unfortunately.

But good luck with plan and let us know how it's coming on

PS - here is the link to the lottery site Green Card Lottery


----------



## Celebthôl (May 4, 2003)

I have a far off relative ive never spoken to before (shes my mums god-mother) but shes very old so thats a no go 

I saw this lottery thing, it lets in 55,000 people per year, but it was kind of confusing, so ill have to go back and re-read it a few times to get e better understanding.

Yeah i know, college is really expensive over there without a sponsorship, so ill have to think on that some more...would i be able to get a grant or somthing would you know? 

And thanks a lot, ill kepp you all informed


----------



## Feanorian (May 4, 2003)

There is such thing as foreign exchange student policies here and I am sure they apply for Law school as well. I will look for some different universities and check out their programs, you may also want to contact some schools near you that have FEP's.


----------



## Celebthôl (May 5, 2003)

But after going to Law school there (which is by no means inexpensive) id have to come home and i wouldnt have citizenship in America, but ill look into it because if i am to practise Law in America i will have to understand Law in America.
Thanx again


----------



## Feanorian (May 5, 2003)

Your right and after I posted it I reflected on how it was probably not the best thing you could do to get here. However it is always good to keep your options open


----------



## Celebthôl (May 5, 2003)

lol yeah, and it would mean that i get to learn being a Lawyer in America...but we shall see...


----------



## Halasían (Jun 1, 2006)

You could go to Mexico, learn Spanish, practice being Mexican, and sneak across the southern border.  
For a good comic relief on this, see the movie Born in East L.A.


----------



## Mike (Jun 3, 2006)

> You could go to Mexico, learn Spanish, practice being Mexican, and sneak across the southern border.


 
Or you could immigrate to Canada--which takes next to nothing, and instead of learning a new language and chancing the border guards, just walk through a field on the Yankee-Manitoba border. No oner will ever know!

(On the serious side, it seems the best way to get any information on immigration is to go directly to the embassy and ask. The internet is generally useless when it comes to these things. And make sure you do THOROUGH research before going anywhere. I know a person who forgot one document and was subsequently deported from Canada. He will not have a chance to return for a good while. It's even worst in the U.S.A. when it comes to these things, because unlike Canada, a lot of people actually want to live there)


----------



## Halasían (Mar 26, 2007)

Well I'm trying to emigrate _to_ Australia as I've been here for awhile now...


----------

